# update



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay.. I don't want this thread to get heated please, it's just an update for those who wish to know. For those that I've offended with my actions I respectfully ask you if you could refrain from posting if you have nothing nice to say. I'm updating as I've had a lot of pm's asking.

TB - I wont' be getting the kitten anymore as it's not fair this girl needs a lot of time, patience and love. As for the showing that was a top of the head kind of comment, nothing I've seriously considered. Hopefully next year or the year after I could get a new addition, but that would greatly depend on how puss cat turns out to be, how receptive she is - how confident she is, how healthy she is etc.

Last night she was upstairs with us, and our newest kitten Indie we got last week. She slept on the windowsill in our bedroom while Indie slept on the bed and a couple of times she jumped on the bed and hissed at Indie (though her back wasn't raring up) then ran away.

Today she's decided to claim the kitchen, she is eating drinking but only used the litter tray once but she may use it during the night when she feels a bit more secure with nobody walking around. 
I've bought some feliway spray today waiting for my diffuser to turn up, just sprayed around the kitchen cupboard tops and in the pantry whereh she likes to go.

She will let me stroke her and brush her, I've been going into her every couple of hours and giving her bits of food, she doesn't seem keen on biscuits and prefers meet but I find it odd that she doesn't chew the food she licks it? Hopefully vet appointment tomorrow they can check her jaw and teeth to make sure there isn't anything sinister there. Getting her weighed tomorrow so they can give me an idea of weight she can be for a spaying.

I had my Dad around today dropping off my 6 year old, and as soon as she heard new voices she ran straight under the kitchen cupboards as one of the planks is missing and wouldn't come out for a few hours but she did come out.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad she is ok. 

Hopefully she settles well with Indie but be mindful they may need to be separated and introduced slowly to avoid upset....I'm sure you will know best.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for the update.

It sounds like you are going about things the best way and giving her space to find comfort, safety and confidence. Hopefully the vet can check her thoroughly to ensure all is well health wise. 

The fact that you have a kitten is less threatening as well, even with the hissing. 

However, just a little point, but unless you know she is healthy, shouldn't you be keeping kitten and cat separate?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We did attempt to keep Lolcat in the spare room with litter tray some feliway food water etc but all we heard for about 5 hours was her screeching and jumping up and down from everything, she scratched all the curtains which will now have to be thrown away so that's no biggie.

At the moment though today there's been no hissing no growling no nothing, a bit of staring but then one of them walks away generally, apparently she did originally come from a multi cat household.


Oh and I got in touch with the breeders, let them know she's with me and how I came across her and about her mannerisms etc so just awaiting a response to see if they can tell me if she was like this as a kitten and any general advice really.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Lumboo said:


> However, just a little point, but unless you know she is healthy, shouldn't you be keeping kitten and cat separate?


We are trying our very best to keep them seperated but because of my above post and the fact that I think Lolcat was getting far too stressed in a room we've let her out, but for example Lolcat has been int he kitchen all day and Indie in the front room I think they've seen each other once today but we're doing our best to keep them both safe and not stressed they are both being treated for worms mites and fleas at the moment and the house is being done with household spray hoovering and 90 degree washes.

OH they also have completely seperate litter trays and bowls as well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear she's OK  and thanks for updating us.

Let us know how she gets on at the vet and if/when you hear from the breeder.

Good luck and hope all goes well with intro's.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful cat. Well done in taking her in......it'll just take both your existing animals and her a wee while before they settle down.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm very intrigued to know what the breeder says. I'd be mortified if it was me.
Glad she's settling in


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done  She looks like she has come out of her shell a little on the cat tree, it can be extremly hard with a cat like this, it can take months year, she may never come round, poor girl 

I know its sad but Im glad that you arent getting the other cat as she will need alot of care and attention, I doubt that the breeder will say she was like that when she was a kitten, Im guessing that whoever bought her to breed maybe she couldnt get in kitten so they sold her, maybe she fell ill so they sold her and so on, she is probably thinking to herself 'dont settle ill be chucked out soon'  :frown5: 

Just take things slowly


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What a sweet little lady she is, but her eyes are so sad and resigned. She must have been through a lot for a young cat to have that expression in her eyes.

I am very happy she is with you, and I think you are very sensible not to take on another kitten with this young lady to look after. She desperately needs all the TLC you have to offer.......


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm.

We have just put her into the spare bedroom, I sprayed it about 15 minutes before hand in every corner and some on the soft furnishings I have left lol.

She's pooped next to the toilet, and just peed all over the dining room table, so much so that it soaked right through the cushion so she's obviously been holding it in all day.

I can hear her jumping about in there but she isn't meowing like she did when I first put her in. She let me pick her up from the kitchen cupboard and carry her upstairs where I sat and cuddled her and stroked her which she didn't mind, then she took residence up on the windowsill so I left her with some water food and a large litter tray.

I am using wood pellets, would that be confusing her into thinking that it isn't a litter tray if she is used to clumping things? Also when she did a poop yesterday in the tray, she never made any attempt at burying it?


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Just want to say well done for what you've done for this poor cat and that the hypocrisy and judgemental attitudes from some people on here is beyond belief. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

if she is used to clumping you should probably buy her clumping litter, it'll make her feel more at home
god job on taking this young lady in! You definantly did the right thing!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

poor girl, hope she settles in with you soon. she is gorgeous. i'd never heard of her breed before your other thread. by the way, i love your climbing tree. where is from?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The way this little girl has been passed from pillar to post, she probably hasn't had time to get used to anything - litter, food, whatever!!!! 

Even though you know you are giving her a forever home, she doesn't. She is probably still stressed and has got no idea what is happening in her little life. Poor wee mite. 

I'd suggest - if possible - putting 2 or 3 trays in her room with different litters in them and see if she shows a preference. Even if she likes one that you are not keen on - say clay for example - you can go about changing her over to pellets once she has settled in and is more relaxed with you.

Please let us know how you get on at the vets today - hopefully she will get a clean bill of health and her wee-wee incident is nothing health related.

I still think you are a star for getting her and also applaud your sensible decision not to get the other kitten tomorrow. I think this little baby is going need a skip load of TLC for quite some time. 

Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad you posted this, she is a lovely girl, and hope all goes really well at the vets.
she will take a while to settle but im sure she will be fine after a few days.
michelle x


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry I missed your other thread! She is gorgeous though anmd i hope she settles in soon


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Vet said she's absolutely fine. I thought she had fleas but it was just some dark flaky skin from where she's been stress grooming so she's been given an injection to stop the itching so she'd stop grooming or something, was too busy having my arms scratched to pieces lol.

Vet suggested putting her onto kitten food at the moment, she's weighing 1.3kg and they ideally want her to be around 3kg for a spaying though 4kg would be better because of the size of her.

She has good strong legs, eyes and nose and ears are clean, teeth are fine.

Vet said the skin should clear up in a couple of days as it has already started healing, he also said to keep her in one room with a diffuser for at least a week and just put her onto kitten food. At the moment she's in whiskas as it's the only wet stuff we have in the house but it's better than nothing.

Below are some videos I just took of me entering her room, I know it looks like a building site but we've made sure the bed pieces are jammed hard so there's no way they could fall, the rest of it is just bedding and mattresses as we're moving. Look how happy she is for some food!

Also she has a very deep litter box, it has half clumpiung litter and half wood pellets mixed together as we ran out of clumping litter, it is a hooded litter tray. Anyway she's been weeing in it, but as I went upstairs to see her there's a poop outside of the box but next to it? Anyway I've just given it a thorough clean out again to see if that helps. We are moving house in 18 days... So by the time she gets settled her it's a new house which is a right pita but I'm hoping she will settle a bit easier there because it's still the same people? Anywya when we move we'll be doing the same thing, one room for a couple of weeks etc. I have noticed she prefers wet food over dry, so any suggestions on a good wet complete food please


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwwwww....... so glad to hear that she is in good health - nothing short of a miracle I would say!!!! 

She is so sweet and those videos show that she will become a very loving girl I think.

Re food - I am a big believer in what I call the Zooplus Diet. Thanks to the hard work of Hobbs & other members, finding out all the nutritional values etc, I think there is nothing to beat it. I would recomend reading the sticky on wet food in the Heath & Nurtrition section. The fact that she prefers wet food is a real bonus & one less battle for you to deal with.

From zooplus, my own personal recommendations are Bozita tins (also available in tetra packs but I find the tins better value for money with four cats!), Animonda Carney & Grau complete. If you were to feed her any of these brands, you would not need to bother with kitten food as they are extremely nutritional and of much better quality than most Whiskas, Felix etc.

Price-wise they balance out to being the same as you would pay for Whiskas, Felix etc as - because they are SO meaty - you don't need to feed quite as much.

I moved the Moggy Towers Pussy Posse onto these brands last year and have seen very marked improvements in coat quality, clear eyes & reduced waistlines. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Lovely to see, she seems very trusting and loving (despite being shoved from pillar to post).

I would vouch for the Zooplus diet too -My Mitzi was less then 2 kg when she came to us and in 6 months she shot up to 5kg (not to mention improved coat, energy etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless her, she's such a sweetie 

Pleased all went well at the vets and she have been given a clean bill of health 

I agree with Moggybaby re the food :thumbup1: I also changed over to the Zooplus diet last year and my boys are doing really well on it


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So lovely to hear she is ok apart from being extremely underweight, glad you got her when you did. Agree with Moggybaby that it looks like she will be a very loving girl. Bozita tins are the best and better value, (Although I do feed Smila and Animonda Carny as well but Bozita is prefered) another thing I've noticed on this food is the poo doesn't smell as bad:thumbup:

Well done for rescuing her.

Best wishes

Jox

Ps looking forward to hearing more updates


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

can you give her two trays? one with a lid and one without? she may prefer without, one of mine would always go next to the tray until i got rid of the lid. also some cats like to poo in one tray and wee in another.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad shes ok, look forward to lots of updates.xx_


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG! I've missed the back story to this. I saw the post about the young unspayed Turkish Van. So you've got her!!!! Welcome to the crazy world of Van :biggrin5:. Who was the breeder? PM me...

I'm acquainted with most of the Van breeders worldwide!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Right I've been o ut for about 4 hours.

Come home and she's weed in the litter tray but had two poops outside of it and I think in an attempt to cover it she's pulled up someo f the carpet.

I'll try putting a normal tray in there, back off to the shops it is lol


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Right I've been o ut for about 4 hours.
> 
> Come home and she's weed in the litter tray but had two poops outside of it and I think in an attempt to cover it she's pulled up someo f the carpet.
> 
> I'll try putting a normal tray in there, back off to the shops it is lol


Sim poops in the shower... He has 2 clean trays. It's something about not liking to get cat litter in their pantaloons, you know


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

She did poop next to the toilet, then she had one poop in the litter tray and now apparently she's decided to do it outside of the litter tray on the carpet.

Nothing is gonna ever be simple and straight forward with her lol


STILL I need a good name for her, I'm so open to suggestions, we've called her Lolcat for now.


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

So glad to hear she's found her forever home with you! She'll pay you back with love no end once she's settled xxx


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the update. :thumbup1:
For someone so young she has been through so much. She eyes look so sad in the pictures but she looks so happy and loving in the clips .
It's great to hear after everything she has been through she is healthy.
I for one think you an absolute star for giving the little furry princess her first forever home and look forward to many more pictures and updates


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Just in the room with her now and I feel so mean she keeps trying to get out of the door. She stands infront of it and mews


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicole -- 

Thank you for posting updates, pics and the video clips. I am very glad you found it possible to rescue this sweet little cat, and save her from maybe being bought by someone who would have regarded her as a potential money-spinning breeding machine (as most of her previous owners presumably did), and who may have even passed her on again, once her breeding days were over. Doesn't bear thinking about: 

With 6 different homes in the space of 17 mths, the poor little mite has been through a horrible upheaval and has never known stability, or been with anyone long enough to learn to trust them. It is remarkable that her lovely 
nature has not been damaged by her negative experience so far of humans. Some people make me so angry with the disrespect they show animals. 

I think it is wonderful that she will have a forever home with you, and that you intend to do all you can to make her life as stress-free as possible, by having her spayed, and by not showing her. Brilliant.

If your budget is a bit tight at the moment I shall be happy to help you with the vet's bill for the cost of the spaying. I am not wealthy, being on a fixed income and retired, but would like to do whatever I can in a practical sense 
to show you my support. Please do send me a PM if you need any help. 

Best wishes,
Minx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you for your offer but we will be all sorted after we move in a couple of weeks 


I can see such a difference in her already when I enter her room she comes right out and stays out and even tries to follow me out too


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

At this point I don't care if nobody cares but I'm going to share this news  


We heard her clawing at the carpet and door last night when we got into bed so we opened it ajar. She was very quiet after that, turned out she made herself at home with my 6 year old! Climbed onto her bed, under her covers and snuggled right up with her all night 

AND...

There were two poos in the litter tray and no wee anywhere else!!!

She came in to our room this morning, jumping on our bed rubbing herself against us telling us she is ready for her breakfast and then when we started moving around and getting dressed etc she took herself back off to 'her room'. 

We have closed the door today but left it slightly open, enough for her to get her paw around and open it if she wants to get out but closed enough for her to still feel safe and secure in there. 

Really happy this morning, I think because my daughter is a lot smaller than us she is less scary to Lolcat  I think that'll be her new bed now!


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for giving this girl a forever home and for sharing her progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's brilliant. Nothing like that moment when you realise your new cat\kitten feels settled and secure and wants to be with you.........enjoy. xxx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> At this point I don't care if nobody cares but I'm going to share this news
> 
> We heard her clawing at the carpet and door last night when we got into bed so we opened it ajar. She was very quiet after that, turned out she made herself at home with my 6 year old! Climbed onto her bed, under her covers and snuggled right up with her all night
> 
> ...


I always say with the right parents, kids and cats are a perfect blend. 

That is SOOOOO cute!

Funny because when we looked after a 10 month old kitten who was very jumpy (long story but she belonged to our horrible mad neighbours who took her back!), she felt more secure with my son too - he was 4 at the time. She also cuddled up on his bed during story time, and then felt confident around us too.

I think your non threatening theory is probably correct, but also your little one must give off a welcoming scent.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Lumboo said:


> I think your non threatening theory is probably correct, but also your little one must give off a welcoming scent.


Is that "I have just stayed at my grandparents who didn't give me a bath for 5 days" scent?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Is that "I have just stayed at my grandparents who didn't give me a bath for 5 days" scent?


Yes, it reminds kitty of 'the wild....'


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

all marvellous news. good healthy cat, no problems, just feeding up to do.
she is so sweet and loveable, shes gonna be a lovely girl in a happy home.
and as for last night, great news, shes found her comfort zone, i thinkthey just like to find their own places, so pleased for you.
michelle x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicole, this is wonderful news!:biggrin: I am so pleased she is making such progress.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Such happy news! I'm so very glad for you all.

Any name ideas for her yet? How about Sugar?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> It's really difficult choosing the right name for a cat isn't it?
> 
> Not sure if you are still looking for suggestions for names but here are a few you might possibly like
> 
> ...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

How about a Turkish name,

ilayda
Selma
Alara


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

chillminx said:


> It's really difficult choosing the right name for a cat isn't it?
> 
> Not sure if you are still looking for suggestions for names but here are a few you might possibly like
> 
> ...


Snap


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

or

&#351;ansl&#305; pronounced shanslee wh&#305;ch mean lucky &#305;n Turk&#305;sh

Evet, evet, evet, evet.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

as suggested, layla is beautiful, suits her.
michelle x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done Nicole, sounds like you're doing a great job with this little girl, it's only been a few days and she's really progressing  

How sweet that she snuggled up in bed with your little girl  She's been pushed from pillar to post  and now she must feel trust and that she's being loved and cared for in her new forever home  I'm so pleased for her and you  xx

Keep us updated.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> as suggested, layla is beautiful, suits her.
> michelle x


I agree, lovely name


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> or
> 
> şanslı pronounced shanslee whıch mean lucky ın Turkısh


Lovely name


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww she sounds like she's doing well


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

She has pooped outside the litter tray again.

I don't get it, nothing has changed and she had pooped overnight in the tray but decided today to do it outside of the tray I just don't understand


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> She has pooped outside the litter tray again.
> 
> I don't get it, nothing has changed and she had pooped overnight in the tray but decided today to do it outside of the tray I just don't understand


Maybe there was less noise at night?

It might be one of those things that takes a bit of time until she feels fully confident in her new home.

Bit two steps forward, one back though, but try not to worry too much just yet.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

maybe she likes an extremely clean litter tray.

Maybe this might be worth a try.

Litter Odour Eliminator by Simple Solution | Pets at Home.

I bought this because I have started using breeder celect litter, didn't like the smell of the paper, so I sprayed this on, it took the nasty smells away.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> She has pooped outside the litter tray again.
> 
> I don't get it, nothing has changed and she had pooped overnight in the tray but decided today to do it outside of the tray I just don't understand


Have you seen her pooping outside? is it quite far from the tray?

Our youngest sometimes does this, but only because she stands at the end of the (so she's in the tray) but it lands outside the tray.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We let her door open a little bit last night, big mistake. She came downstairs and weed on the SAME chair she weed on the other night. 

So we shut her door fully again and she had then pooped overnight in the litter tray, so she seems to be doing it in the tray overnight but not during the day but we're not even going to attempt to leave the door open for atleast 4 or 5 days now.

Me and my OH are arguing because he thinks at her age she should use the litter tray and I'm trying to explain to him that cats aren't dogs, at all. Cats do this to tell us that they are unhappy, not because they are lazy - they are very clean animals and often just won't soil anywhere so she's obviously still a bit unhappy.
He can't understand why we just can't let her have run of the house and let her 'get on with it'. Keeps making snide comments like "you could've had a nice lovely kitten like mine not an antisocial skatty cat like that". I just smile and nod, I know full well all this work will be worth it in the end. I also know that I've only had her for three/four days? NOt even scratched the surface of the patience I need with her.

I'm going to be clearing out the spare room today, and putting a mattress in there so I can sleep in there with her, would that be a good idea or not?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Can I ask what you cleaned the chair with? You should use a dilute solution with biological washing powder as other cleaners will mask the smell for us, but not for a cat.

You are quite right - 4 days is hardly any time at all for her to learn to trust you and realise she will not be moved around again. You are also right that with perseverance you will get far more rewards when you know she finally trusts you 100%.

When I first got my kittens they only had the kitchen for the first 3 days, with some access to the hallway for a short time. At night, for the first 3 weeks, I shut them away in the kitchen again. Maybe you need to do this for a few weeks too, so she learns like a kitten would learn. She isn't that old herself really and has never had a territory she can call home 

If she feels that room is her space, as you are doing, then she will stop soiling outside the tray I am sure.

Good work with ignoring the silly comments - not easy when you are worried and a bit stressed about accidents


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We were doing that yesterday, leaving her door open ajar so she could wander out if she wanted and then we'd keep it shut at intervals too so it wasn't too overwhelming for her.

Anyway I;'ve just cleared the spare room, I've arranged some furniture in there that hasn't got anywhere else to go so she has like a climbing thing and plenty more floorspace meaning the litter tray is further away from the food which she might appreciate too.

I'll try again leaving her door open at intervals throughout the day in around 4 days and again if she comes down and wees then I know she needs a bit more time.

When she is out and you go upstairs and give her a fright she immediately goes into that room, which is great because she feels safe in there as HER room. 


I'll do the biological powder now on the chair thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

does she get on with the kitten? why not stick them both in the room together, maybe she wants company? they can then both use the trays, she may follow what the kitten does?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure what she thinks to the kitten to be honest, the only times they've really met Lola has hissed a little bit and then ran away but Indie doesn't seem to mind her lol.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> does she get on with the kitten? why not stick them both in the room together, maybe she wants company? they can then both use the trays, she may follow what the kitten does?


I don't think this is advisable as it isn't that she doesn't know how to use the litter tray, just that she has emotional issues at present so is littering outside it. It is more behavioural - a bit like kids wetting themselves when upset I guess.

Being so close to the kitten whilst she is already stressed would make her even less secure.

I think Nicole is right to keep them apart at the moment. Let her get used to her new territory first, and I am sure this will solve the issue.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

These two are videos of just now





Sorry I shall bugging you all now with an update every 5 minutes.

I shall be back with an update in about a week or more. Toodles!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey............................... 5 min updates are working for me!!!!!!  

You just keep them coming - I want to hear how this young lady is settling in and she is so pretty there is no chance of getting bored of her.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

It's amazing how just a few days makes a difference!

She looks so much healthier already and I think she's making wonderful progress, given the rubbish start she's had in life!

Well done you, Nicole!


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

What a pretty face!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Loving the pics and updates Nicole Keep 'em coming


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's such a pretty :001_wub::001_wub: girl 

Keep the updates coming


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

So we thought everything was going well ish.

We've got a diffuser now, had it in a couple of days. She has started pooping ontop of the litter tray instead of next to it which I thought is a bit odd. Then my OH went into her roomt o feed her and found that she's absolutely drenched the pillows she's been sleeping on in wee. She has three pillows which she often sleeps on but they are all covered in pee, and I know for cats this is unusual because they are notoriously clean?

I remember Slinky peeing in the bath a few times because she couldn't find her litter tray.

I also found the cat carrier covered in pee as well, and this morning the washing from the radiator int he room was on the floor covered in poo.


I really need to do something to help her with this because we are moving in two weeks and it took a hell of a lot of convincing the landlord for the cats in the first place. I also want to do it for her sake.

She has been to the vets the other night for a checkup and her boosters, they said she's in relatively good condition nice strong legs etc. 


Does anyone have any ideas? My partner is still giving out snidy comments and doesn't understand why she needs her own room etc and just generally getting arsey


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'#ve been cleaning with washign powder and hot water, and I do have both litter boxes in there. Hooded and open with wood pellets and clumping.


The only other thing I can do really is take absolutely everything out of that room and just leave her with her bowls and a litter tray..


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the poor thing is more stressed than anyone first thought. Has your vet made any recommendations? Would you talk to a cat behavioural specialist?

Maybe taking everything out of the room is a good idea, but put in something that's either easily cleanable or disposable so she has something to hide in if she feels threatened.

I think really the only thing you can do is to keep persevering with her, keep doing things to get her to trust you.

I'd say this will be a long process, and a difficult one. I would recommend to your hubby if he can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. It seems like he doesn't know much about rescue cats, so tell him to just keep schtum.

Does she have any toys in there? They may help calm her down, especially if they're of the catnip variety.

Don't really know what else to suggest, I think she's one of those cats that'll take months to settle down.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

NicoleW said:


> ]I've been cleaning with washign powder and hot water,[/B] and I do have both litter boxes in there. Hooded and open with wood pellets and clumping.
> 
> The only other thing I can do really is take absolutely everything out of that room and just leave her with her bowls and a litter tray..


She might not like the smell of the washing powder, it might be better to invest in a specific litter tray cleaner.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Right phew that was hard work :| Room is now clear, she has two cardboard boxes in there one big one small.

Vet did a water test but that came back clear, but I will invest in a behaviourist in a week if there's no sign of improvement. I already told my OH if he isn't careful I'll teach her to pee all over his face while he sleeps.


I'll pick up some cat nip toys, is Aurelia still here I know she makes them?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

You could try using the Cat Attract Litter and if she is weeing pooping on top of covered litter tray then I would remove that one completely and just have a couple of open trays.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicole -- would you say the cat is passing excessive amounts of urine? Or weeing more frequently than healthy cats usually do? 
Maybe I have misinterpreted your post, but it sounds like she is weeing a lot? 
Is she also drinking a lot too? If so I wonder why, as you mentioned she is on a wet food diet, so she shouldn't need to drink anything extra really....

When I adopted my young ones at 16 mths, I gave them no access to outdoors for the first month, and therefore they used litter trays 24/7. I know they only ever peed about twice in 24 hours, which seems normal for most cats. Cats' ability to concentrate their urine, and the fact those on a wet food diet get their fluids from their food means there is not much urine for them to pass. Going for 12 hours without passing urine is not unusual for a cat where there is no health issue.. 

So, if your cat is weeing excessively this might indicate a health issue, perhaps a UTI, or some kind of irritation in the bladder (possibly diet related maybe?)

Any chance of getting a urine sample tested ? The vet has those white crystals you can put in the litter tray, when you need to get a sample. They look like cat litter, but are non-absorbable, so you can collect the urine easily from the tray. That's assuming your little cat will co-operate and wee in the tray of course

I would endorse what the previous poster said -- if you are going to take everything out of the room to stop her destroying stuff with wee, I would leave her plenty of toys, and some places to hide, such as a few empty cardboard boxes on their sides... She could also sleep in one of the boxes.
Have you got some vetbed? Because if you use that the urine will go through leaving her dry. Newspapers underneath the vetbed will soak it up and a plastic bag under the newspaper stops the floor getting stained and smelly. Then easy enough to replace the newspaper & plastic bag if they get soaked.

As you may know vetbed can be washed on a low temp wash, and dries very quickly in the air. I would wash it without laundry powder or liquid though, just so she is not put off by any strong scents.

If she definitely does not have a physical problem with her bladder, then as the previous poster said, it must be behavioural. And if so I can only think she feels so insecure with all the changes she has had that she is desperately trying to mark her environment with her scent, so she can feel she belongs somewhere. In which case it would be good to leave some things in the room she can rub her neck against and mark with her scent. The cardboard boxes would work for that. 

Have you given her with a scratching post so she can scent mark it with her claws? 

Minx

ETA: Sorry Nicole, I just read your post that the vet has tested her urine and found no sign of UTI. Just leaves possible irritation due to dietary factors then, if it's physically caused I mean...


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how much she is weeing as that could've been there for a day or so.

Anyway now I've cleared it out I can keep a closer eye on it, she's on wet food so isn't drinking that much to be honest.

Yep she has a cat scratcher and some toys, I took up some balls for her to play with and a teaser thing? She just kept looking at them as if she doesn't know how to play?

Me thinks she's been kept in a cage or a cattery for breeding purposes, dont' think she's had run of a house before being in a family


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Video of just now  Just looking at this now and the first pics/videos I took you can see she is quite a bit calmer, or stoned from the diffuser.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Yep she has a cat scratcher and some toys, I took up some balls for her to play with and a teaser thing? She just kept looking at them as if she doesn't know how to play?
> 
> Me thinks she's been kept in a cage or a cattery for breeding purposes, dont' think she's had run of a house before being in a family


My 2 were the same when I got them at 16 mths old -- they didn't know how to play, and I am convinced their previous owner never played with them. Though I know the cats lived in a family home.

The cats did not know what to do with little balls, looked at them puzzled, and were actually scared of a piece of string at first (perhaps they thought it was a snake!).

So it took a little while to teach them, but they proved quick learners, and once they got the hang of playing there was no stopping them


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Justs catching up. She looks happier in the new clip and seems to love having her chin scratched.  She must have been through so much the poor little mite. Me thinks she is going to need a lot of time and TLC. I sure she will settle once she knows it's forever.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Aww poor little thing. Good on you for offering her a loving and patience home which is obviously what she is in dire need of. Hopefully when she is more settled she will correct her litter problem.

My Rosie took some time to settle as well and one thing I did which I think helped her stress levels a great deal was routine. Feeding, cleaning and to a point petting was at set times so she quickly knew what to expect of a day. When she finally was secure in this she started to play and venture out of her room and explore the house. 

If your beautiful girl has never had the run of a house don't feel bad about keeping her in her room. She is most likely completely overwhelmed right now and in need of a quiet place where she feels secure. As you also have to move in two weeks I really see no reason for her to get the run of the house. You should probably spend this time getting her as comfortable with you and your family as possible.

I wish you all the best and can assure you it will be all worth it. She will be forever grateful to you and every time you see her happy your heart will melt a little as you know what big progress she has made and how utterly proud you are of her.


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh you can see in that video how much she loves you already


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Yep she has a cat scratcher and some toys, I took up some balls for her to play with and a teaser thing? She just kept looking at them as if she doesn't know how to play?
> 
> Me thinks she's been kept in a cage or a cattery for breeding purposes, dont' think she's had run of a house before being in a family


My Frankie is a rescue, he's approx 7 yo, I have no information on his background, but he never used to play, I would try to get him to play everyday, I did this for nearly 3 years, he'd have a little sniff of a cat nip toy and that was it, no interest at all, until I adopted Seb in October last year, Seb has taught Frankie how to play, he now plays everyday with toys and Seb 

Once Lola is settled a bit more and starts to interact with Indie, hopefully Lola will learn from her too 

Just looked at your video, she looks really content and relaxed with you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she may be scent marking everything. when can she be spayed? this may help things.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I am one very proud mummy.

We had my OH's mum dad and little sister (10) here today for two hours.

They all went to see her and she hid, as expected. Then after 15 minutes I let the dad and sister go up with us and she came out, within 5 minutes she was purring, rolling around on her back showing her belly, rubbing herself against all of us, climbing on his little sister (though she was digging in her claws quite badly but I think it's beacuse she isn't used to it)

At the end of the two hours she was even chasing a ball around!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

That's excellent news Nicole! Hopefully now she's realised that she has a forever home with you!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> she may be scent marking everything. when can she be spayed? this may help things.


I'll be getting her spayed in about 4 weeks time. Possibly sooner.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hope it helps cut down the wee.


----------



## ChesterCat (Mar 21, 2012)

i'm really happy to hear she is starting to settle in and relax


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

SOMEONE HAS STOLEN MY CAT!!!










My daughter!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww, she's made a new fwiend...............  

It looks as though your young lady is really starting to settle now. How is her wee'ing problem - resolved I hope.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Been using the litter tray all day and night for three days now  Her door is kept open all day, she ventures downstairs sometimes and stays on the stairs to watch us and in the evening she spends her time ontop of the kitchen cupboards


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

ooh yay thats so great thats she is coming out of her shell!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really glad someone has stolen your cat 
It seems like she is settling down and gaining confidence now.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Been using the litter tray all day and night for three days now  Her door is kept open all day, she ventures downstairs sometimes and stays on the stairs to watch us and in the evening she spends her time ontop of the kitchen cupboards


That is really wonderful news!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

It is fabulous to read that she is making such good progress. Here's hoping she is realising that this is a home where she is being loved & adored for being herself and not for the kittens she can push out.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm... That's hoping she doesn't freak out when we move in 10 days.

We have her spaying booked in for 17th of May : -)


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like Simba's been sending her positive vibes, plus tips for getting on top of kitchen cupboards . Glad she's settling in. What a doll :001_wub:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicole -- so glad to hear the good news that your dear little cat is settling in and the weeing problems look like they are being resolved.  Your patience and love are bearing fruit  Brilliant ! 

I love the pic of Lola with your daughter. They both look content in each other's company. Very sweet. 

There may be some hiccups for a while in Lola's behaviour when you move, but at least you know that she will settle down again, given time.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow two beautiful girls,
well done lola.
settling in lovely.
michelle x


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

*waves*

The door to her room is no longer shut, open all day and night. During the day while it's just me here she's in the front room sometimes chasing and hissing indie and the other times ignoring her. She likes to investigate the chimney.

When it gets to about lunch time ish she retreats to her favourite place, a nice warm blankey I've put ontop of a kitchen cupboard where she will spend the rest of the day up there sleeping and watching and then at night she makes her way to my daughters bed and sleeps with her all night.

This will be her typical routine now


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a wonderful success story! I love a happy ending. And she is such a pretty little girl too :001_wub:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow, it's awesome to see her settling down so well!! It's amazing how they seem to know when the mistreatment is over, and how they start to respond! It's so great to see her coming out of her shell!! :001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! You're doing good Nicole


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done you!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely picture Nicole So pleased Lola is doing so well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased that the lovely Lola is settling in  and she's made a friend of your daughter 

Lovely pics too


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not glad. She's MY cat!!!  

I definately need to fix the cat tree to my wall and or floor as she jumped on it today and it wobbled everywhere


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay.. Remember when I said I don't think she knows how to play?

Well she's been going mad up and down the stairs with this mouse toy, going absolutely crazy running around with it in her mouth, batting it around for a good half hour.

So I thought, let's get the camera out and record her to show everyone cos she looks loads better, but Lola had other thoughts when she saw me recording her...


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ohh Lola, don't you know that's not what you're supposed to do when you're being recorded? 

She looks great though Nicole, she looks a lot healthier and happier, and she seems so relaxed!

I love the way Indie's face just pops round the kitchen door, so cute :001_wub:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

They h ave a strange ''friendship''

Indie wants to desperately be her 'friend' and will follow her and chase her but when she gets too close Lola hisses, bats her and runs away. indie thinks this is really fun and continues to chase her

Though sometimes Lola just looks at her and ignores her like you see on the video, but sometimes she can be really forceful with her.


We no longer use the feliway, going to put it into the new house but as she's so up and about and around everywhere now there's little use in using it.


She's has regressed with her litter tray, from having poops in there and burying them she's taking to pooping outside of it again now in the exact same place but this morning she did a runny poo which has specks of blood in


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Aww the little one by the door is so cute!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

NicoleW said:


> They h ave a strange ''friendship''
> 
> Indie wants to desperately be her 'friend' and will follow her and chase her but when she gets too close Lola hisses, bats her and runs away. indie thinks this is really fun and continues to chase her
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that's not at all healthy. Have you spoken to your vet about it?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sooo cute. She could be Simba's sister


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

In two weeks Lola has gone from this

Hiding ontop of the wardrobe








Cowering 









To this

With her best friend









Enjoying life as a mantlepiece










Chillin' out in the cat tree


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

What a transformation...she looks so happy. Well done


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

That is great. :thumbup: I was thinking about her today.  You have both done such a great job. I think Lola has found her new little mummy and they look so happy together.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awww she is beautiful 

How is she coping with the dogs and vice versa ?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Hun she is looking way happier and more relaxed

Viv xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow that is wonderful to see!! Especially the photo with your little girl, Lola looks like she is smiling from ear to ear! :001_wub: :001_smile:

It's so rewarding to be able to calm a cat from awful circumstances and watch them come out of their shell! This evening, Jumpy actually sucked my finger (as if feeding from mummy) whilst he was going to sleep, whereas before he would only suck his blanket :001_wub:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Not updated for a while so I thought I best had.

Lola seems to be getting worse, normally she'd defecate next to her litter tray over night - however she is now doing it all day and she is doing it next to her litter tray, in the bath, in the bathroom and in the spare bedroom. She is also taken to weeing in laundry baskets of clean clothes and she's attacked the kitten a fair few number of times which has resulted in stitches for her.

She is currently in call at the moment, which could be why she has gotten worse - she had her spaying booked in for the 15th but I am now having to cancel it and wait until she's finished calling to book her in again. By the time Lola has come out of call we will be booking her in a week after she's finished for a neutering and then Indie will be getting neutered a week after that so here's hoping it'll all calm down.

We can no longer confine Lola to one room as she has figured out how to open the doors so pretty pointless.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh no! And it was going so well! Would it be possible to turn the door handle upside down?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Oh no! And it was going so well! Would it be possible to turn the door handle upside down?


Good idea RM Or maybe those coiled spirals you fit to the inside of doors, so they swing closed after you open them. You can buy them from DIY stores. They take minutes to fit.

A cat would not have enough force to pull the door open with one of those in place.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure if we can turn the handles upside down but I will have a nosey for those coil spring thingys.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicole -- just a thought -- have you moved house yet? Could it be Lola's setback with toiletting is due to the upheaval and her settling in to new surroundings again?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah we moved two weeks ago, new house and her coming into Call I think has just taken a bit too much out of her at the moment


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Yeah we moved two weeks ago, new house and her coming into Call I think has just taken a bit too much out of her at the moment


Ah well, there's your answer hun Hopefully just a temporary 'blip' and she will settle down again.

What about using same procedure you used when you first got her, i.e. confining her to one room, with litter tray, food, toys etc? Might make her feel more secure.....

Having first fitted the coiled springy thing to the door to make sure she can't get the door open herself!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We can only confine her into the kitchen which we have done, as all the other rooms in the house has carpet.

Currently her poos are not even a little bit solid and haven't been for a few weeks, really watery. I got some probiotics over the weekend from another Turkish woman from Italy so hopefully this will help with the poos


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I presume you have been to the vet re this?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Currently her poos are not even a little bit solid and haven't been for a few weeks, really watery


.

I seem to recall (tho it is years ago now) when my queen was in call she would get loose stools......


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> We can only confine her into the kitchen which we have done, as all the other rooms in the house has carpet.
> 
> Currently her poos are not even a little bit solid and haven't been for a few weeks, really watery. I got some probiotics over the weekend from another Turkish woman from Italy so hopefully this will help with the poos


if her stools have been very watery for weeks has the vet done any investigations into why??


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

No they haven't done any investigations, they just keep telling me that she is all around fit and healthy, no dehydration, eyes are fine, just keep offering her water and suggesting that maybe she doesn't suit the food I'm feeding her.

Yes I've taken her to the vets as she had her boosters then her leukeimia jab, microchip, pre-op consultation for neutering and the vets have just been saying the same thing to switch her food.

She was on whiskas jelly when I got her, she is now on James Wellbeloved which she really likes but I'm not sure her tummy does so I'm just having a look into other foods I can try with her. I got some tins of Thrive at the pet show at the weekend so I've been slowly moving her onto that to see if it helps


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Hope her poorly tummy clears up soon, _


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> No they haven't done any investigations, they just keep telling me that she is all around fit and healthy, no dehydration, eyes are fine, just keep offering her water and suggesting that maybe she doesn't suit the food I'm feeding her.
> 
> Yes I've taken her to the vets as she had her boosters then her leukeimia jab, microchip, pre-op consultation for neutering and the vets have just been saying the same thing to switch her food.
> 
> She was on whiskas jelly when I got her, she is now on James Wellbeloved which she really likes but I'm not sure her tummy does so I'm just having a look into other foods I can try with her. I got some tins of Thrive at the pet show at the weekend so I've been slowly moving her onto that to see if it helps


 really hope she improves on the new food then, if she doesnt pick up soon, if i were you, i would be taking her back to the vets and asking them to test her stools.

how does she get along with Duke and your boxer by the way?

.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Duke is no longer with us, he died a few weeks ago at the vets. He became really ill so we rushed him in and he was on IV's and antibiotics while they run some tests, I got a phonecall and he had a seziure and died at the vets. They asked if I wanted a post morterm done btu I declined, the vets were certain it was a neurological disorder.

A few days before that happened we had the bank turn up at the door and gave us 2 days to move all our stuff out and find somewhere else to live as the landlord got his house repossessed, so we've found a house but it didn't accept pets - new landlord has given us a month to rehome Bailey but my brother in law has him now and he lives around 10 minutes away, Iv'e actually just come home from walking him up to the school to see all the kids. The new landlord stretched to accepting the cats and caged animals but was completely adament about rehoming Bailey. Wish things were different, but with my job and having two young children - beggars can't be choosers.



Her poos are still runny a lot, I'm going to keep her on James Wellbeloved now. Vets have already done a test on her stools and nothing nasty showed up so we assumed together it might just be stress, we're going back on friday anyway for her spaying - hpoing this is the thing that helps massively.


Now I'm decided, do I keep her in my large dog crate to stop her marking everywhere as she keeps peeing on the kitchen worktops, and workign with children and preparing meals this is something I can't have at all.
I can keep her in the dog crate with a litter tray and some water, let her out for something to eat but put her back in.

Or 

Shall I confine her to the bathroom usptairs, it's hardly used as we tend to use the one downstairs and only for bath times we use the one upstairs, but at least then if she wees or poos it's not going to be near any food we prepare.

Ideas?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

The bathroom upstairs sounds like a good idea. Easy to clean floor, stuff for her to climb on (toilet, bath/shower) and keeps her away from the stress of the house. Fingers crossed her poor tum gets sorted and she finally manages to settle down


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope everything sorts itself out soon and her tummy clears up. I would be inclined to think it's stress. You've had a lot of emotional and geographical upheaval lately and this is a cat who has been swapped around a lot, so she probably really needs to feel secure and settled. What a terrible week or so you've had, losing Duke like that, then this business with the landlord (don't get me started on horrid landlords). And I know pets sense these things--even if she wasn't attached to either dog yet, you were, and I'm sure she senses your pain and upset. And the stress of moving, under very stressful circumstances could not have been good for anyone. We're moving in a little over a week and I've noticed that Gwennie has been very cranky with the dogs lately--I believe she's picked up on my stress about the move.

So, hopefully between getting her spayed and when things calm down for you, she'll start to get better about her toileting again. Good luck!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poor Duke & Bailey


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Poor Duke & Bailey


My thoughts exactly!

Was it not Duke that you were considering having pts back in January Nicole?
Never noticed a thread regarding his passing nor his illness- strange!

tihis was you thread . wasn't it?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/212830-pts.html read it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im really really sorry to hear about Duke Nicole  Had he been unwell for a while? Did the vets have any idea what caused him to become so ill?

Sounds like thigs are still extremely stressful for you 

RIP at the bridge Duke - Your at peace now and no longer in any pain / discomfort.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

DT said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Was it not Duke that you were considering having pts back in January Nicole?
> Never noticed a thread regarding his passing nor his illness- strange!
> ...


That is exactly the reason why I didn't post a thread on here, because I know some people would assume I had him put to sleep.

Yes he was ill for quite a while, but I refrained from posting on here.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Sounds like thigs are still extremely stressful for you


Mmh a little. Indie was going to the vets tomorrow night but my OH is coming back from work now to take her as she isn't well either. But that's life for you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicole -- crikey, it sounds like you have been having a terrible time with all the upheaval lately! Poor you, and your family. 

All that has been going on has undoubtedly had a negative effect upon Lola. It is such a dreadul shame when she was doing so well before. But as a previous poster has said it is not suprising at all that her little body is reacting to the stress of all the changes. She had already been through so much before you got her. 

I think you'll have to be very very patient with her as it may take a good while before she settles down again (talking months rather than weeks), and as quiet as you can keep her the better, so probably the upstairs bathroom is better than a cage, unless the cage can be located somewhere quiet out of the way of the bustle. But don't leave her on her own too much as that won't help build her self confidence. 

I do hope things will get better for you soon. So sorry you are unable to have your dog with you. 

best wishes
Minx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Nicole -- crikey, it sounds like you have been having a terrible time with all the upheaval lately! Poor you, and your family.
> 
> All that has been going on has undoubtedly had a negative effect upon Lola. It is such a dreadul shame when she was doing so well before. But as a previous poster has said it is not suprising at all that her little body is reacting to the stress of all the changes. She had already been through so much before you got her.
> 
> ...


If we are talking potentialy weeks and months is it really fair to even consider a dog crate  I find that concept quite shocking tbh.

Leaving aside the restriction on free movement surely this will do nothing to improve the cats issues with socialising 

I would even question the suitability of a bathroom for any longer than a few days to be totally frank.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DT said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Was it not Duke that you were considering having pts back in January Nicole?
> Never noticed a thread regarding his passing nor his illness- strange!
> ...


My thoughts exactly!

It seems that both dogs are now surplus to requirement now there is a new house & two 'cute' kittens on the scene.

I thought the move to the new home was planned for a while not some rushed job. Awful how the poor dogs weren't also included in this


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> If we are talking potentialy weeks and months is it really fair to even consider a dog crate  I find that concept quite shocking tbh.
> 
> Leaving aside the restriction on free movement surely this will do nothing to improve the cats issues with socialising
> 
> I would even question the suitability of a bathroom for any longer than a few days to be totally frank.


To elaborate -- of course I do not advocate keeping a cat in a cage for "weeks or months", surely no-one in their right mind would even think of doing that would they

My mistake... I assumed a commonsense approach would be taken and the cat would be confined to a cage or the upstairs bathroom for the next few days, up to a week at most whilst Nicole is settling in after so much upheaval. I felt this might benefit Lola herself, as no doubt she is feeling stressed and unsure of herself again.

Of course the cat needs attention and socialising, and that is going to be a longterm committed project for Nicole, as I am sure she is aware.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> > I thought the move to the new home was planned for a while not some rushed job.
> 
> 
> Hasn't Nicole explained they recently got evicted from their new home with
> ...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Cleo38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hasn't Nicole explained they recently got evicted from their new home with
> ...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> That is exactly the reason why I didn't post a thread on here, because I know some people would assume I had him put to sleep.
> 
> Yes he was ill for quite a while, but I refrained from posting on here.


a co incidence
Certainly from my own experience when I lose a pet I want to share it with anyone who will listen! Irrespective of what they think. But then it would not do for all folk to be the same would it!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Duke is no longer with us, he died a few weeks ago at the vets. He became really ill so we rushed him in and he was on IV's and antibiotics while they run some tests, I got a phonecall and he had a seziure and died at the vets. They asked if I wanted a post morterm done btu I declined, the vets were certain it was a neurological disorder.
> 
> A few days before that happened we had the bank turn up at the door and gave us 2 days to move all our stuff out and find somewhere else to live as the landlord got his house repossessed, so we've found a house but it didn't accept pets - new landlord has given us a month to rehome Bailey but my brother in law has him now and he lives around 10 minutes away, Iv'e actually just come home from walking him up to the school to see all the kids. The new landlord stretched to accepting the cats and caged animals but was completely adament about rehoming Bailey. Wish things were different, but with my job and having two young children - beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> ...


Poor poor dogs, in all honesty its not really a shock though, i did suspect you'd had poor Duke pts.

and the cat looks really miserable if i were you i certainly wouldnt be making her even more so, keeping her confined to a bathroom is bad enough...but a dog crate:nonod:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Poor poor dogs, in all honesty its not really a shock though, i did suspect you'd had poor Duke pts.
> 
> and the cat looks really miserable if i were you i certainly wouldnt be making her even more so, keeping her confined to a bathroom is bad enough...but a dog crate:nonod:


I gave up all hope when I read about the plans to keep the cat in the bathroom!

Unfit owner springs to mind here! Like it or lump it take it or leave it!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > > I suggest you read through Nicoles posts & see that she spoke of moving for a few weeks before they did. It doesn't read as if it were the quick move that she has made out but planned
> ...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

DT said:


> I gave up all hope when I read about the plans to keep the cat in the bathroom!
> 
> Unfit owner springs to mind here! Like it or lump it take it or leave it!


I read that as a temporary measure instead of having cat diarrhea around the house (which could cause her to lose her childminding business I would expect)


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

chillminx said:


> To elaborate -- of course I do not advocate keeping a cat in a cage for "weeks or months", surely no-one in their right mind would even think of doing that would they
> 
> My mistake... I assumed a commonsense approach would be taken and the cat would be confined to a cage or the upstairs bathroom for the next few days, up to a week at most whilst Nicole is settling in after so much upheaval. I felt this might benefit Lola herself, as no doubt she is feeling stressed and unsure of herself again.
> 
> Of course the cat needs attention and socialising, and that is going to be a longterm committed project for Nicole, as I am sure she is aware.


I just read it that medical issues have been ruled out so the likely cause is stress (which the spay isnt going to help with) which could take weeks or months to resolve therefore meaning whatever solution is found we arent talking a few days like you would with say a bout of runny tummy.

IMO the only justifiable reason for crating/confining an animal for long periods (more than overnight) is if they have had surgery or an injury that requires crate rest to mend.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> I read that as a temporary measure instead of having cat diarrhea around the house (which could cause her to lose her childminding business I would expect)


I learnt to read through lines too when I was a school


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is rapidly becoming a 'slate the OP' thread and will be closed if it continues.
If there are issues that don't add up it is up to the OP to explain if she wishes, not for others to speculate and cause friction.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

DT said:


> a co incidence
> Certainly from my own experience when I lose a pet I want to share it with anyone who will listen! Irrespective of what they think. But then it would not do for all folk to be the same would it!


DT - agreed we are all different 

but beg to differ about sharing the news when I lose a pet. Last time I lost pets was over a year ago, when my 2 beloved BSH died within 3 weeks of each other, at the age of 18. I can honestly say it was the worst experience of my life, and I was devastated by it -- losing 2 so close together, never had such a thing happen before. I could not see a way through my grief at all.  Tbh, I think my OH was really worried for my sanity at the time!!

Anyway, I have to say the last thing I would have considered would have been posting on a forum about my loss even tho I know folk would have been very kind and sympathetic, it was just too raw and painful even to talk about at the time. In fact this is the first time I have been able to talk about it at all really..... I still get tearful if I think about them too much.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

so sharn't be needing the popcorn then


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chillminx said:


> DT - agreed we are all different
> 
> but beg to differ about sharing the news when I lose a pet. Last time I lost pets was over a year ago, when my 2 beloved BSH died within 3 weeks of each other, at the age of 18. I can honestly say it was the worst experience of my life, and I was devastated by it -- losing 2 so close together, never had such a thing happen before. I could not see a way through my grief at all.  Tbh, I think my OH was really worried for my sanity at the time!!
> 
> Anyway, I have to say the last thing I would have considered would have been posting on a forum about my loss even tho I know folk would have been very kind and sympathetic, it was just too raw and painful even to talk about at the time. In fact this is the first time I have been able to talk about it at all really..... I still get tearful if I think about them too much.


Well thats where we differ! when I lost my four year old the support I got from a breed specific forum was unmeasurable.

As I said though, not to even mention it until someone asks? odd


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

DT said:


> so sharn't be needing the popcorn then


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> I read that as a temporary measure instead of having cat diarrhea around the house (which could cause her to lose her childminding business I would expect)


But as there is no medical explanation for the runny tum how temporary is it ??

Temporary is a couple of days while meds kick in or the upset tum runs its course but that isnt the case here.

As a childminder its the risk you take when you bring in an animal which is why i havent added another puppy and why i didn't rehome a dog i was offered recently. I have to consider the impact on everyone concerned and my priorities. Sadly its part of the job and a very dificult predicament for Nicole.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> But as there is no medical explanation for the runny tum how temporary is it ??


I actually have lost track as to what tests have been conducted to get to the bottom of this. If I read this thread rightly, it is PF members who have reached the conclusion that this dire rear is stress-related. I certainly haven't seen anywhere that this is also the conclusion that vets have reached (if this cat has indeed seen a vet recently).


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

chillminx said:


> I don't know, you don't know, and only Nicole can put us right, if she wishes to


Indeed, so why are you stepping in and answering for her?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> This is rapidly becoming a 'slate the OP' thread and will be closed if it continues.
> If there are issues that don't add up it is up to the OP to explain if she wishes, not for others to speculate and cause friction.


I think the problem is the OP post's far too much personal stuff about her situation ..... she really is opening herself up for a slating.

I suppose you can't blame people for having an opinion if someone is prepared to give them all the ammunition they need!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think the problem is the OP post's far too much personal stuff about her situation ..... she really is opening herself up for a slating.
> 
> I suppose you can't blame people for having an opinion if someone is prepared to give them all the ammunition they need!


i think you have hit the nail on the head Jenny, you are a very wise lady


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> No they haven't done any investigations, they just keep telling me that she is all around fit and healthy, no dehydration, eyes are fine, just keep offering her water and suggesting that maybe she doesn't suit the food I'm feeding her.


Well, just saw this. So, no, no tests.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Duke is no longer with us, he died a few weeks ago at the vets. He became really ill so we rushed him in and he was on IV's and antibiotics while they run some tests, I got a phonecall and he had a seziure and died at the vets. They asked if I wanted a post morterm done btu I declined, the vets were certain it was a neurological disorder.
> 
> A few days before that happened we had the bank turn up at the door and gave us 2 days to move all our stuff out and find somewhere else to live as the landlord got his house repossessed, so we've found a house but it didn't accept pets - new landlord has given us a month to rehome Bailey but my brother in law has him now and he lives around 10 minutes away, Iv'e actually just come home from walking him up to the school to see all the kids. The new landlord stretched to accepting the cats and caged animals but was completely adament about rehoming Bailey. Wish things were different, but with my job and having two young children - beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> ...


Sais they have here.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sais they have here.


Must be getting hard to remember what has been said where lol

On a different note, I don't *think* a vet would actually spay here if she has such bad diarrhoea that she needs to be kept in a cage.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Must be getting hard to remember what has been said where lol
> 
> On a different note, I don't *think* a vet would actually spay here if she has such bad diarrhoea that she needs to be kept in a cage.


Think you are right regarding a vet not being prepared to spay unless an animal were in peak condition, apart from that is if there were life threatening problems where spaying would be the only option!

Which leaves me (coz I read between the lines) to ask a question, and I AM going to direct this question to the owner/poster

Nicole, is the real reason that you are considering confining your cat to either a crate or the bathroom purely because the cat urintatee on the worktops?

I ask, I add in a polite and civilized matter, feel free to reply with the same grace.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

DT said:


> so sharn't be needing the popcorn then


Might need it after all :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm shocked about what I've read on this thread.

While everyone makes a valid point about personal situations, dog crates, etc., I really think people should back off. We don't know the particulars of Nicole's situation. I read it as she moved into the new house (as I'm sure I saw on another thread) and then they had two days to leave the new house and find another home. 

As I read it, the bathroom idea was a temporary thing to get Lola in a secure environment where she felt safe, stopping the problems of the runs and spraying. 

The debate about the dogs is no one else's business. It's sad that one was put down, but if the vet recommended PTS then I don't think we should judge. How Nicole dealt with that is entirely up to herself, maybe she doesn't feel the need to share with strangers and would rather grieve with family.

I am frankly appalled at some of the comments posted on here, particularly after all the brilliant advice and support I've received over the last week with the current Molly situation. Please stop judging, you don't know the particulars and if Nicole isn't willing to share, it isn't our place to speculate.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

RIP Duke....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm shocked about what I've read on this thread.
> 
> While everyone makes a valid point about personal situations, dog crates, etc., I really think people should back off. We don't know the particulars of Nicole's situation. I read it as she moved into the new house (as I'm sure I saw on another thread) and then they had two days to leave the new house and find another home.
> 
> ...


I'm also shocked at what I have read on this thread but it's not the comments!

The debate about the dogs is people's business, Nicole spoke of having Duke pts a while ago & now all of a sudden he 'died' - sorry, but you can't post about your dog then not expect people to give a sh*t.

It also seems very strange that the dogs havbe not been mentioned for ages now. If I bought a new kitten in to my house my very first worry would be how the dogs were going to react, how would I keep them separated, how would I then supervise, etc but there was nothing like that, neither dog was mentioned suggesting that they haven't been there for a while.

I also agree that if I had lost my dog I may not post here about it as I would be absolutely devastated. Probably too devatsted to post cute kitten pics or start enquiring about the blood lines of my new Turkish Van kitten or who her previous sire was ..... not that I was intending to breed her or anything!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I'm also shocked at what I have read on this thread but it's not the comments!
> 
> The debate about the dogs is people's business, Nicole spoke of having Duke pts a while ago & now all of a sudden he 'died' - sorry, but you can't post about your dog then not expect people to give a sh*t.
> 
> ...


I don't usually get involved in threads like this but I am compelled to say this .

I lost my cat Alfie just over two weeks ago and was truly devastated, the only thing getting me through is concentrating on my kittens, talking about them posting cute photos. Non of this means I didn't love and care for Alfie any less Sometimes you just need to focus on the good bits in life


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

NicoleW said:


> Duke is no longer with us, he died a few weeks ago at the vets. He became really ill so we rushed him in and he was on IV's and antibiotics while they run some tests, I got a phonecall and he had a seziure and died at the vets. They asked if I wanted a post morterm done btu I declined, the vets were certain it was a neurological disorder.


would you like to retract this statement because you and i both know this aint the truth! last time i checked vets didn`t carry out post mortems on living breathing animals! i think you owe a few people here an apology especially after a few have passed on their condolences  i can post the link to his `success story` poster on a rescue site if you prefer ?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

diablo said:


> would you like to retract this statement because you and i both know this aint the truth! last time i checked vets didn`t carry out post mortems on living breathing animals! i think you owe a few people here an apology especially after a few have passed on their condolences  i can post the link to his `success story` poster on a rescue site if you prefer ?


Pray tell more!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> Pray tell more!


looks like duke was rehomed via german shepherd rescue heres his success story poster Duke it is the same duke as the one nicole posted on here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/173761-duke-logan.html
looks like bailey was sold , i found his advert on preloved he were advertised as an `intact` 10 month old dog , what kind of message is that throwing out to folk?
duke was placed up for rehoming the same time nicole took on the turkish van
totally disgusted tbh also logged into one of my favorite sites and discovered most of the reptiles have been sold too only months after purchasing two of them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank god Duke is alive and hopefully hes finally in a loving home where hes wanted.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oh dear, hold on to your hats!!!

If you are going to post a lot of personal stuff, at least remember where you posted it and what you posted .......


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

diablo said:


> looks like duke was rehomed via german shepherd rescue heres his success story poster Duke it is the same duke as the one nicole posted on here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/173761-duke-logan.html
> looks like bailey was sold , i found his advert on preloved he were advertised as an `intact` 10 month old dog , what kind of message is that throwing out to folk?
> duke was placed up for rehoming the same time nicole took on the turkish van
> totally disgusted tbh also logged into one of my favorite sites and discovered most of the reptiles have been sold too only months after purchasing two of them


well thanks very much for filling us in Diablo, just as i thought got fed up of the dogs & moved on to cats., not to mention the snakes!...& now searching to find the stud who sired poor lolas last litter...nuff said!


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> oh dear, hold on to your hats!!!
> 
> If you are going to post a lot of personal stuff, at least remember where you posted it and what you posted .......


I know I haven't been on here long, so don't know the full story, but it is certainly a bizarre thread. Why on earth do people feel the need to tell such whoppers????


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I haven't been on here long, so don't know the full story, but it is certainly a bizarre thread. Why on earth do people feel the need to tell such whoppers????


It's beyond me!! But it's not the first time, and it probably won't be the last 

Shame really, because it make's people really wary of new poster's who might have genuine problem's ......


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

diablo said:


> would you like to retract this statement because you and i both know this aint the truth! last time i checked vets didn`t carry out post mortems on living breathing animals! i think you owe a few people here an apology especially after a few have passed on their condolences  i can post the link to his `success story` poster on a rescue site if you prefer ?


OP - if this is true, I am absolutely disgusted and livid that a fellow animal lover would say their dog had been PTS through ill health. Why would you say such an awful thing, when it's not true.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

The joys of the internet...

Word of Warning: You can make up a fantasy life folks, but be mindful of which stories you post and where! You never know who is paying attention!

Thank you Diablo for your expose


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Some cats do not like using covered litter trays or are not used to them. Remove the hoods and she will probably use the trays.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

diablo said:


> looks like duke was rehomed via german shepherd rescue heres his success story poster Duke it is the same duke as the one nicole posted on here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/173761-duke-logan.html
> looks like bailey was sold , i found his advert on preloved he were advertised as an `intact` 10 month old dog , what kind of message is that throwing out to folk?
> duke was placed up for rehoming the same time nicole took on the turkish van
> totally disgusted tbh also logged into one of my favorite sites and discovered most of the reptiles have been sold too only months after purchasing two of them


Jeezo What next!!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> It seems that both dogs are now surplus to requirement now there is a new house & two 'cute' kittens on the scene.
> 
> I thought the move to the new home was planned for a while not some rushed job. Awful how the poor dogs weren't also included in this


Well, usually it is the other way around: new puppy = resident cat out the door. (Not that I am condoning either situation)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

So Duke wasnt PTS or even ill.

The only worrying thing being his advert pastes a very friendly bomb proof dog. I hope information was passed on about the issues Nicola was experiencing with him which caused the initial PTS thread.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> So Duke wasnt PTS or even ill.
> 
> The only worrying thing being his advert pastes a very friendly bomb proof dog. I hope information was passed on about the issues Nicola was experiencing with him which caused the initial PTS thread.


this is what has been worrying me when i stumbled across his success story , now i have to state i werent intentionally looking for duke i litterally stumbled across him while looking at dogs waiting in rescue  i havent posted everything up here to cause bother i just think people have a right to know the truth , especially as it seems they`ve been mislead and lied to. will admit to searching for bailey after seeing dukes photo jumping out at me


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Those poor dogs 

How disgusting that a person who claims to be animal lover can be so callous. It actually makes me feel physically sick to think of someone treating their animals as such disposable items. 

Poor Dukes ad doesn;t mention any of his probelms or his hip dysplasia - wonder if those conditions were 'real' or made up. If they are genuine then I really hope his new owners are aware of these issues so he's not passed on yet again.

I just hope that the dogs end up in loving, caring homes now they are away from Nicole. All I can think of now is those poor cats who are obviously not well will probably be bred from


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

chillminx said:


> DT - agreed we are all different
> 
> but beg to differ about sharing the news when I lose a pet. Last time I lost pets was over a year ago, when my 2 beloved BSH died within 3 weeks of each other, at the age of 18. I can honestly say it was the worst experience of my life, and I was devastated by it -- losing 2 so close together, never had such a thing happen before. I could not see a way through my grief at all.  Tbh, I think my OH was really worried for my sanity at the time!!
> 
> Anyway, I have to say the last thing I would have considered would have been posting on a forum about my loss even tho I know folk would have been very kind and sympathetic, it was just too raw and painful even to talk about at the time. In fact this is the first time I have been able to talk about it at all really..... I still get tearful if I think about them too much.


I wouldn't post as a new member about a loss like this, but when you have been on a forum for a long time and everyone has been through every illness and fear with you, and shared your last three weeks of anxiety, that is different.

Joshua was very well known on this forum, and I had a lot of support during his final illness and when he died from people who understood.

I still can't think about Joshua without tears, so to read someone pretending that their dog has passed away just as an excuse to get rid, which she has been trying to do for months, it is all the more galling. It is not the first time a dog of hers has managed to get itself "killed" coincidentally when she had it up for sale anyway.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I can understand 'trolls' coming on here to seek attention and cause trouble .... dont agree with it but understand it!! But why does a member who has been here since August 2010, and obviously has written some good stuff (wouldnt get that much rep if she hadnt) have to make up so many stories?

It's quite sad really ..... if I were Nicole, I personally wouldn't show my face again, which is a shame, as this forum can and does offer very helpful advice when thing's go wrong ...

Maybe there is a different side to this story, but unfortunately it isn't looking good


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

i`m sorry , i had to post what i found because i were so sickened myself , it kinda makes a mockery out of everyone thats lost a much loved pet they`ve had since the day they brought them home , i lost one of my own dogs before christmas and to this very day i am heartbroken , the pain of loosing them stays with you always and to see someone so matter of factly saying they`ve lost their dog and then appears that the dog is alive and well and apparently healthy , stinks absolutely crushing for me to see this so i can imagine what other people are feeling


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I can understand 'trolls' coming on here to seek attention and cause trouble .... dont agree with it but understand it!! But why does a member who has been here since August 2010, and obviously has written some good stuff (wouldnt get that much rep if she hadnt) have to make up so many stories?
> 
> It's quite sad really ..... if I were Nicole, I personally wouldn't show my face again, which is a shame, as this forum can and does offer very helpful advice when thing's go wrong ...
> 
> Maybe there is a different side to this story, but unfortunately it isn't looking good


Unfortunately, she tends to come along looking for validation for a decision to rehome her dogs, then gets told of all the other things that she could do to keep him instead of anyone agreeing. That is when the dog mysteriously dies or gets killed.

I don't know why she would keep posting at all about her lame decisions, when we are not stupid and we can all read her previous posts.

When we read that she is so financially hard up that Duke is having Wag and only once a day instead of twice, then she is acquiring expensive snakes and cats, well, it is bound to cause problems.


----------

